# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  χανω τα μαλλια μου!

## κουλης

παιδες εδω και λιγο καιρο παρατηρω την ωρα που λουζω τα μαλια μου οτι οι μισες τριχεσ μενουν πανω στο χερι μου καθε φορα που τα πιανω για να τα ξεπλυνω! ακομα και η μανα μου το παρατηρησε οτι αρχιζω να χανω τριχες :02. Shock:  η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα υπερπροσεχω( καθημερινο λουσιμω πρωτα σαμπουαν μετα μαλακτικο επειτα στεγνωμα και χτενισμα) λετε να φταιει καμια ελειψη βιταμινης? :02. Shock:

----------


## Zylo

> παιδες εδω και λιγο καιρο παρατηρω την ωρα που λουζω τα μαλια μου οτι οι μισες τριχεσ μενουν πανω στο χερι μου καθε φορα που τα πιανω για να τα ξεπλυνω! ακομα και η μανα μου το παρατηρησε οτι αρχιζω να χανω τριχες η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα υπερπροσεχω( καθημερινο λουσιμω πρωτα σαμπουαν μετα μαλακτικο επειτα στεγνωμα και χτενισμα) λετε να φταιει καμια ελειψη βιταμινης?


υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι που μπορει να γινετε αυτο....
1)μπορει να φταιει το gel σου
2)δοκιμασες να αλλαξεις σαμπουαν??μπορει να φταιει και αυτο!!
3)υπαρχει η πηθανοτητα για κληρονομικο και τετοια αν και ειναι πολυ νωρις αποσο νομιζω :01. Unsure: 
4)μου ειχε πει μια κομμωτρια οτι δεν ειναι υγειηνο για τα μαλλια σου να τα λουζεις καθε μερα...
σιγουρα υπαρχουν και αλλοι λογοι που μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο αλλα εγω αυτα σκεφτηκα για τωρα

----------


## Panagos6

> παιδες εδω και λιγο καιρο παρατηρω την ωρα που λουζω τα μαλια μου οτι οι μισες τριχεσ μενουν πανω στο χερι μου καθε φορα που τα πιανω για να τα ξεπλυνω! ακομα και η μανα μου το παρατηρησε οτι αρχιζω να χανω τριχες η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα υπερπροσεχω( καθημερινο λουσιμω πρωτα σαμπουαν μετα μαλακτικο επειτα στεγνωμα και χτενισμα) λετε να φταιει καμια ελειψη βιταμινης?


οντωσ αυτο π λεει ο  zylo   το εχω ακουσει κ γω

----------


## κουλης

> υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι που μπορει να γινετε αυτο....
> 1)μπορει να φταιει το gel σου
> 2)δοκιμασες να αλλαξεις σαμπουαν??μπορει να φταιει και αυτο!!
> 3)υπαρχει η πηθανοτητα για κληρονομικο και τετοια αν και ειναι πολυ νωρις αποσο νομιζω
> 4)μου ειχε πει μια κομμωτρια οτι δεν ειναι υγειηνο για τα μαλλια σου να τα λουζεις καθε μερα...
> σιγουρα υπαρχουν και αλλοι λογοι που μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο αλλα εγω αυτα σκεφτηκα για τωρα


gel ζελε λακ και διαφορα τετοια δεν βαζω στο μαλλι
κληρονομικοτητα? μην μου το κανεις αυτο γτ με τον πατερα μου εχουμε το ιδιο μαλλι και σε ιλικια λιγο πιο μεγαλη απο εμενα τσουπ του εφυγαν ολα! :02. Shock: 
τουλαχιστον αμα παει καλα ο ογκος και μεινω καραφλος θα βρω δουλεια σαν πορτιερης :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

> gel ζελε λακ και διαφορα τετοια δεν βαζω στο μαλλι
> κληρονομικοτητα? μην μου το κανεις αυτο γτ με τον πατερα μου εχουμε το ιδιο μαλλι και σε ιλικια λιγο πιο μεγαλη απο εμενα τσουπ του εφυγαν ολα!
> τουλαχιστον αμα παει καλα ο ογκος και μεινω καραφλος θα βρω δουλεια σαν πορτιερης


μολις βγαλεις μουσι ξυρισε το κεφαλι και πες οτι απο ενα λαθος που εγινε στην γεννηση μου γβαζω μαλλια στα μουσια και τ αντιθετο :01. ROFL:

----------


## Teodoro

Το οτι το συχνο λουσιμο αδυνατιζει τα μαλλια ειναι μυθος.

Τωρα δεν ξερω με ολα αυτα τα υπολοιπα που κανεις καθημερινα (χτενισμα,στεγνωμα,γυαλισμα,κερωμα κτλ  :01. Razz: ) αν τα αδυνατιζουν...

Ποσο χρονων εισαι? 
Σύγκρινε παλιες και νεες φωτο να δεις αν εχεις αραιωση. Αυτος ειναι ο μονος τροπος, καθως το να χανεις μαλλια ειναι φυσιολογικο,και μαλιστα καποιες εποχες-μηνες χανουμε πιο πολλα σε σχεση με αλλους.

Απο βιταμινες εγω που  παιρνω και μαγια μπυρας μετα τα φαγητα μου, μου εχουν πει οτι κανει καλο και στα μαλλια...επισεις μου εχουν πει οτι πολλα απο τα αμινοξεα βοηθουν την τριχα... βεβαια αυτα μου τα ειπαν ταλαιπωροι φαρμακοποιοι και οχι δερματολογοι κτλ...

Αυτα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Teodoro

> μολις βγαλεις μουσι ξυρισε το κεφαλι και πες οτι απο ενα λαθος που εγινε στην γεννηση μου γβαζω μαλλια στα μουσια και τ αντιθετο



 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## κουλης

να αυξησω λιγο το μπροκολο για bitamin C? :01. Unsure:

----------


## pan0z

> να αυξησω λιγο το μπροκολο για bitamin C?


Σορρυ κιολας αλλα μερικα πραγματα ειναι κληρονομικα οπως και να το κανουμε.Δεν νομιζω οσοι εχουν μαλλια να περνουν πολυβιταμινες για να μεινουν στην θεση τους.Μου θυμιζει εναν φιλο μου παλια στουπα που ελεγε δεν ψηλωνω γιατι δεν τροω πολυ για να αναπτυχθω οι γονεις του ηταν 1.50 η μανα του και 1.60 ο πατερας του :02. Bang Head: .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τα μαλια υπάρχουν περίοδοι που πέφτουν έτσι νόμισα και γω ειδικα μικρός όταν δούλευα σε μηχανουργείο επειδή πεταγόταν καυτα γρέζα απο τον τόρνο μου τα έκαιγαν και νόμισα ότι θα μείνω φαλακρός και δεν με πείραζε αυτό όσο ότι το κεφάλι μου δεν έκανε για φαλάκρα γιατι απο τον πετροπόλεμο που παίζαμε μικροί όλο καρούμπαλα είναι .

αλλα τα χρόνια περνούσαν και παρ όλο όπως λές ειδικα τέτοια περίοδο έπεφταν τρελά όπως και τώρα , αλλα το κεφάλι μου σαν μοκέτα είναι , αφού τα αραιώνει η κομμώτρια 

ενα να ξέρεις η κληρονομικότητα παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο , αλλα εκτός τις βιταμίνες που λές και την ισοροπημένη διατροφή που βοηθάν στην υγεία των μαλιών , αυτό που επηρεάζει πάρα πολύ είναι το στρές 

επίσης ούτε το συχνό λούσιμο επηρεάζει , αυτα που βάζουν ζελέδες και σχετικά ίσως  να επηρεάζουν , είναι και ορμονικό το θέμα που επηρεάζει τα μαλιά , γι αυτο και σε πολλους ββερ πέφτουν και απο χρήση ανδρογόνων , αλλα σε μερικούς δεν πέφτει τρίχα 

καλό είναι αν δεν συντρέχει κάποιος απο τους λόγους όπως η κληρονομικότητα , να  επισκευτείς ενα δερματολόγο μήπως και είναι κάτι απλο και το καταπολεμήσεις , αλλα πλέον και η φαλάκρα είναι της μόδας δέστο θετικά αν δεν γίνετε τίποτε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## savage

αυτο με το λουσιμο και γω νομιζω οτι ειναι οντως μυθος.

κληρονομικο ειναι στο 99% των περιπτωσεων.αν οπως λες κουλη οτι ο πατερας σου,εχει και αυτος προβλημα τριχοπτωσης και εχασε τα μαλλια του σε μικρη ηλικια,τοτε συντομα θα χτυπησει και σενα την πορτα σου η τριχοπτωση.

----------


## exkaliber

θα σου πω α εξης για να σου τονωσω την αυτοπεποιθηση

1)το φθινοπωρο ΟΛΟΙ εχουμε μια πιο αυξημενη τριχοπτωση(επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενο)
2)το μονο που μπορει να σταματησει την τριχοπτωση ειναι το πατωμα (επισης (επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενο)

----------


## GyM=life

ελειψη σιδηρου?καποιο gel η λακ?

----------


## Στελιος

> παιδες εδω και λιγο καιρο παρατηρω την ωρα που λουζω τα μαλια μου οτι οι μισες τριχεσ μενουν πανω στο χερι μου καθε φορα που τα πιανω για να τα ξεπλυνω! ακομα και η μανα μου το παρατηρησε οτι αρχιζω να χανω τριχες η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα υπερπροσεχω( καθημερινο λουσιμω πρωτα σαμπουαν μετα μαλακτικο επειτα στεγνωμα και χτενισμα) λετε να φταιει καμια ελειψη βιταμινης?



τρως πολλα ασπραδια αυγου?

Σε περιπτωση που υπαρχει καποιο κληρονομικο γονιδιο στο οργανισμο σου να ξερεις οτι τα ασπραδια αυξανουν την τριχοπτωση, ο κρονος μεσα εχει την ουσια που το εξουδετερωνει αυτο και υπαρχει η ισοροπια. Οχι οτι αν τρως κροκους θα φυτρωσουν μαλια απλα ελπιζω το νοημα να το επιασες

----------


## eri_87

Αν είναι από το λούσιμο ή από την εποχή κτλ τότε θα σταματήσει να γίνεται...
Αν είναι κληρονομικό... την έβαψες!-εντάξει, πλάκα κάνω, απλά ό,τι κ να κάνεις κάποια στιγμή θα το πάθεις!
Αν είναι στρες και άγχος (εσύ ξέρεις αν έχεις) τότε μάλλον θα φύγουν κ δε θα ξανάρθουν...

Πάντως μη στεναχωριέσαι για τρίχες σε καμία περίπτωση! :01. Razz:

----------


## GURU S.

> Kανεις λαθος. Η τριχοπτωση η δικια μου τελικα δεν οφειλεται σε κατι ορμονολογικο αλλα στην σμηγματορροϊκη δερματιτιδα που εχω στο κεφαλι. Υπαρχουν μετρα για να την βγαλεις αλλα οταν σταματησεις τη θεραπεια επανερχεται αμεσως και ειναι εκ γενετης. Πρεπει να το προσεχω μια ζωη αν θελω να τα κρατησω. Συμφωνα με τον δερματολογο ολα αυτα




Κανεις δεν εμεινε φαλακρος απο σμηγματορροϊκη δερματιτιδα.Τριχες πεφτουν, τριχες ξαναφυτρωνουν.Και γυρω στα 40  θα μειωνεται σταθερα το σμηγμα μεχρι που θα εξαφανιστει .Αλλα και η dht ειναι υπευθυνη για την εκριση σμηγματος.

Μονο η ανδρογενητικη αλωπεκια δημιουργει μονιμη απωλεια μαλλιων και ισως αλλες πολυ σπανιες παθησεις.Η σταματας την μετατροπη της τεστο σε dht η μενεις φαλακρος πιο συντομα απο τι αν το εκανες.Προσπαθησα να βοηθησω με αυτα που εγραψα στο πανω σχολιο αλλα μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται.

Γιατι οι γυναικες γινονται τοσοοοοο σπανια φαλακρες????Εχεις αναρωτηθει κατι τοσο απλο? ε? Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## tasos2

> Κανεις δεν εμεινε φαλακρος απο σμηγματορροϊκη δερματιτιδα.Τριχες πεφτουν, τριχες ξαναφυτρωνουν.Και γυρω στα 40  θα μειωνεται σταθερα το σμηγμα μεχρι που θα εξαφανιστει .Αλλα και η dht ειναι υπευθυνη για την εκριση σμηγματος.
> 
> Μονο η ανδρογενητικη αλωπεκια δημιουργει μονιμη απωλεια μαλλιων και ισως αλλες πολυ σπανιες παθησεις.Η σταματας την μετατροπη της τεστο σε dht η μενεις φαλακρος πιο συντομα απο τι αν το εκανες.Προσπαθησα να βοηθησω με αυτα που εγραψα στο πανω σχολιο αλλα μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται.
> 
> Γιατι οι γυναικες γινονται τοσοοοοο σπανια φαλακρες????Εχεις αναρωτηθει κατι τοσο απλο? ε? Καλο βραδυ.


Kι ομως ο πατερας μου που ειχε σμηγματοροικη δερματιτιδα αλλα δεν το προσεξε τα χει χασει ολα και του πε ο δερματολογος οτι αν προσεχε δε θα τα χανε. Λογια του δερματολογου ειναι οχι δκα μου. Και να ξερεις η σμηγματοροικη δερματιτιδα δεν περναει ποτε, και να παρεις κατι επανερχεται οποτε η τριχοπτωση αν δεν προσεχεις παντα ειναι μονιμη

----------


## exkaliber

αναρωτιεμαι αν η βιοτινη μπορει να κανει την διαφορα σε αυτο το θεμα :01. Unsure: 
τυχαια διαβασα μερικα ρεβιου και ολοι λεγαν καλα λογια


δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γτ ειχα διαβασει διαφορα περιεργα για καρκινους σε μεγαδοσεις

----------


## sofos

> αναρωτιεμαι αν η βιοτινη μπορει να κανει την διαφορα σε αυτο το θεμα
> τυχαια διαβασα μερικα ρεβιου και ολοι λεγαν καλα λογια
> 
> 
> δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γτ ειχα διαβασει διαφορα περιεργα για καρκινους σε μεγαδοσεις


ειχα δοκιμασει 5μγ για 1 μηνα,δε κανει απολυτως τιποτα..

----------


## exkaliber

αμφιβαλω

----------


## sofos

> αμφιβαλω


παρε και θα με θυμηθεις

----------


## lonsdale

Ρε παιδια μην το κουραζετε αμα ειναι να γινετε φαλακροι θα γινετε κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος.

----------


## dpapan

πάντως εγώ που είχα τριχόπτωση δε βοήθησαν μόνο τα σαμπουάν.. παίζουν ρόλο αλλά όχι τόσο που να αλλάξουν κάτι. 

τη φιναστερίδη τη φοβήθηκα λόγο των παρενεργειών και χρησιμοποίησα το revivogen με μινοξιδίλη... έκανε καλή δουλειά

μη πανικοβάλεσαι, μπορείς να το τρενάρεις αρκετά χρόνια. αλλά μη το καθυστερείς! :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

πρωτον, τα μαλλια μου ειναι μια χαρα,ευχαριστω
δευτερον,το δημοφιλεστερο σαμπουαν με διαφορα,εχει βιοτινη


μπορει να ναι και τυχαιο αλλα μπορει κα να μν ειναι

----------


## sofos

> πρωτον, τα μαλλια μου ειναι μια χαρα,ευχαριστω
> δευτερον,το δημοφιλεστερο σαμπουαν με διαφορα,εχει βιοτινη
> 
> 
> μπορει να ναι και τυχαιο αλλα μπορει κα να μν ειναι


αν εχεις ελλειψη θα σε βοηθησει,αλλα μονο τοτε...

----------


## exkaliber

δεν παει ετσι
η βιταμινες δεν λειτουργουν ετσι

----------


## ares

Tελικα το μαλακτικο κανει κακο η οχι? Δε γινεται να μην το χρησιμοποιω γιατι το μαλλι ειναι πολυ μακρυ κ δεν την παλευω να το ξεμπερδευω χωρις αυτο (ειδικα μετα απο κανα live  :01. Mr. Green:  ). Ειναι λιγο λεπτη η τριχα κ μου εχουν πει οτι οφειλεται στο μαλακτικο αλλα δεν ξερω τελικα τι ισχυει και τι οχι

----------


## Xefteris

Να χρησιμοποιείτε προϊόντα περιποιησης μαλλιών φαρμακευτικά (KORRES, APIVITA, κ.τλ) γιατί του εμπορίου είναι πολύ επιθετικά για τα ανδρικά μαλλιά. Αν χάνετε μαλλιά μην το αφήσετε να γίνετε κουρούπι, είναι αμαρτία, με τα πρώτα σημάδια τριχόπτωσης βουρ στον δερματολόγο να σας δώσει λοσιον minoxidil.

Γενικά το όλο θέμα είναι ορμονικό και καμία βιταμίνη δεν πρόκειται να εχει αποτελέσματα. Εκτός και αν υπαρχει αβιταμίνωση ή η διατροφή μας είναι ανεπαρκής.

----------


## Marios_pek

Λοιπον φιλε μου. Εγω δεν εχω να σου προτεινω καποιο trick oπως εκαναν οι φιλοι απο πανω.
Αυτο που εχω να σου πω ειναι το εξης.Παρατηρησα οτι ειπες καποια στιγμη,πως ισιωνες τα μαλλια σου.Το ισιωμα,ειτε με το ψαλιδι(ισιωτικη πως σκατα το λετε) η το πιστολακι ειναι πολυ κακο για το μαλλι.Εαν τα ισιωνες συχνα,εκει πιστευω οτι οφειλεται,σε συνδυασμο με την κληρονομικοτητα.
Το λεω καθως και εγω ισιωνα το μαλλι μου,αφου εχω σπαστο μαλλι στα ορια του σγουρου.Στα σημεια που το ισιωνα περισσοτερο,εκει εχει αραιωσει ελαχιστα(ελαχιστα γιατι ειμαι και τυχερος πηρα το πυκνο μαλλι της μανας μου με πολυ δυνατη τριχα  :01. Mr. Green: ).
*Εαν ακομη το ισιωνεις,σταματα το κατευθειαν.* Εαν το σταματησεις,σε συνδυασμο με καποιο σαμπου απο φαρμακειο και συνεχης κουρεμα ωστε να δυναμωσει η τριχα,πιστευω πως θα δεις αποτελεσμα.
Βεβαια,η κληρονομικοτητα παραμενει και δεν θα εχεις ποτε πλουσιο μαλλι εαν δεν το εχεις τωρα η εαν το ειχες και σου αραιωνει σιγα σιγα.
Δεξου το και προσπαθησε να συντηρησεις αυτο που εχεις  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## skourias

Γύρω στα 19-20 είχα πάει σε δερματολόγο για να αντιμετωπίσω την τριχόπτωση.

-Κληρονομικού τύπου ανδρογενής αλωπεκεία, μου λέει.
Δεν την γλυτώνεις, απλά θα την τρενάρουμε λίγο.

Τα εγραψα ΟΛΑ στα @@ μου.

Είμαι 35 και αυτά είναι ακόμα εκεί.

----------


## s0k0s

Μετα το φανταριλικι αρχησαν κ μενα να φτιαχνονται οι διαδρομοι για τα αεροπλανα πανω στην κεφαλα μου, δοκιμασα αρκετα πραματα μπορω να πω. και παραμενει ιδιο μην πω πως αυξηθηκε κ λιγο, τωρα χωρανε κ αλλα αεροπλανα.. κληρονομικο δν ειναι σιγουρα!!!

----------


## vaggan

ναι ρε σοκο αυτο με παραξενεψε και εμενα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## s0k0s

ηξερα οτι θα απαντουσες 10000%   :08. Rifle:

----------


## sofos

> Γύρω στα 19-20 είχα πάει σε δερματολόγο για να αντιμετωπίσω την τριχόπτωση.
> 
> -Κληρονομικού τύπου ανδρογενής αλωπεκεία, μου λέει.
> Δεν την γλυτώνεις, απλά θα την τρενάρουμε λίγο.
> 
> Τα εγραψα ΟΛΑ στα @@ μου.
> 
> Είμαι 35 και αυτά είναι ακόμα εκεί.


καλη φαση  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  




> Μετα το φανταριλικι αρχησαν κ μενα να φτιαχνονται οι διαδρομοι για τα αεροπλανα πανω στην κεφαλα μου, δοκιμασα αρκετα πραματα μπορω να πω. και παραμενει ιδιο μην πω πως αυξηθηκε κ λιγο, τωρα χωρανε κ αλλα αεροπλανα.. κληρονομικο δν ειναι σιγουρα!!!


με τοσα εμβολια στο στρατο τι περιμενεις  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Silvester

φιλε δεν κανει να κανεις τα μαλλια με σαμπουαν καθε μερα...λενε πως μενεις καραφλος στο τελος
Οποτε τα μαλλια καλυτερα να τα λουζεις ανα 2-3 μερες

----------


## s0k0s

> με τοσα εμβολια στο στρατο τι περιμενεις


εδω επιληπτικη κριση με επιασε με τα εμβολια το επομενο πρωι...  :01. Sad:

----------


## vaggan

> ηξερα οτι θα απαντουσες 10000%


βασικα νομιζα οτι εσυ εισαι ο τοπικ σταρτερ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tasos2

Kαι εμενα στο στρατο ξεκινησαν να αραιωνουν και μετα δε φτιαξανε αλλα τωρα που πηγα σε δερματολο και μου δωσε ειδικα σαμπουαν και μινοξιδιλη ειναι κομπλε και μου πε οτι τωρα ειναι αρκετα δυνατο το μαλλι μου. Εγω ομως ειχα και ενα θεμα με σμηγματοροικη δερματιτιδα που κανει ζημια στους θυλακες και μεταξυ αλλων μου χε δωσει και θεραπεια γι αυτο. Τωρα αν σταματησω τις μινοξιδιλες και τα ειδικα σαμπουαν δε ξερω αν θα ξαναγινουν οπως ηταν.

Ξερει καποιος ποση DHT πρεπει να εχεις για να θεωρηθει ανδρογονικη αλλοπεκια. Εμενα μου βρηκανε 56.4 ng/dL με ορια 30-85. Αυτο μπορει να ευθυνεται για τριχοπτωση??

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Aυτα τα γ@μ@ εμβολια στο στρατο δεν υπαρχει τροπος να τα αποφυγεις?Μπορουν να σε χτυπησουν σε πολλους τομεις.

----------


## vaggan

> Aυτα τα γ@μ@ εμβολια στο στρατο δεν υπαρχει τροπος να τα αποφυγεις?Μπορουν να σε χτυπησουν σε πολλους τομεις.


εγω απο τοτε που μου τα εκαναν δεν εχω ξανααρρωστησει στη ζωη μου εγινα παγκοσμιος στρατιωτης :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## kissa19_86

geia sas! ixa to provlima tis trixoptosis apo ta 18 mou kati alakse kai ksekinise o efialtis mou... arxika alaksa to sampuan mou meta ksekinisa diafora proionda kata tis trixoptosis kai ala farakevtika akriva proionda ala kanena apotelesma  apogoitevsi megali lipon kourastika stamatisa na kano otidipote exei sxesi me avto to thema  ala sta 21 mou paratirisa megala kena sta malia mou  eee kai pali sto psaksimo ti na kano... etixe na taksidepso sti Russia eki piga se ena komotirio na freskaro ta malia mou, oti opoemine))  kai eki i komotria mou ipe na kano mia eksetasi tou filaka tis trixas me ena mixanima sti ofoni megistopimeni idame to provlima ... tromaksaaaaa  mou edikse fotografies pos einai igiis ta malia kai pos einai ta dika mou  ixa san mia petsula sto derma tou kefaliu mou as to po mouxliazmeni ego etsi to leo ala iparxei ali perigrafi )) telos pandon avto dimurgite apo to nero me xlorio   apo to poli liparo derma apo ta proionda pou periexune silikoni kai pola ala... rotisa ti na kano  kai mou ipe oposdipote piling dermatos tou kefaliu .... lipon epedi emena me voithise poli sas to protino  2 fores tin evdomada kano maska piling stin  riza 2kout. soup. alati thalasino poli psilo+2 kout. soup. kastoreleio an einai konda ta malia kai 1kout. soup. kastoreleio arkei , ta anakatevume kala kai pernume posotita me ta daxtilakia mas kai trivoume elafros se olo to kefali mas  meta to skepazoume me mia sakoula to kefali mas gia 1 ora eee kai meta louzomaste me xliaro nero mexri  na vgei i maska ta afinoume na stegnosoune apo mona tous  oxi pistolaki! lipon se mena liturgise avto tora  exo igiis malia kai den peftune kai xoris na vareni tin tsepi mou)!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ποικίλοι λόγοι διαφορετικής αιτιολογίας συμβάλλουν στην αλωπεκίαση.
Ορμονικοί σε όσους κάνουν κατάχρηση ΑΑΣ όπου η παραγόμενη DHT επιδρά στο τριχωτό και οδηγεί στην τριχόπτωση.
Λόγοι υποσιτισμού με αναιμία και έλλειψη αμινοξέων που συμβάλλουν στο σχηματισμό της κερατίνης,δομικού συστατικού της τρίχας,όπως η κυστείνη.
Υπερβολική σμηγματόροια όπου εξασθενεί τον πολφό του θύλακα της τρίχας.
Αυξημένη θερμοκρασία τριχωτού από καπέλο,ή ζεστό μπάνιο.

----------


## Alexios

Δοκιμάστε να καταναλωσετε ωμή και καθημερινά την συγκεκριμένη υπερτροφη...τα αποτέλεσματα εντυπωσιακά τόσο σε αναστολή της τριχόπτωσης όσο και σε πύκνωση και νέα τριχοφυΐα των μαλλιών...πίστευαν ότι έκανα μεταμόσχευση οι άνθρωποι του περιγυρου μου όταν ξεκίνησα να το καταναλώνω...σε 10 μέρες σταματά η τριχόπτωση...από κει και πέρα όσο το τρως τα μαλλιά πυκνώνουν...σε δύο μηνες καθημερινης χρήσης τα αποτελέσματα ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΑ!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Δεν μας λες ποια ομως.

.....*Sorry ...τωρα το ειδα.
Οσα κ οφελη να εχουν οι "λαχανιδες" , ακουγεται υπερβολικο αυτο που λες :01. Wink: .

----------


## Alexios

Είναι φύλλα των 25 εκ περιπου και χρώματος σκούρου πράσινου όταν είναι φρέσκα...το παράγουν κάποιοι παραγωγοί στην Ελλάδα... στη περιοχή μου το βρίσκω σε υπεραγορά Σκλαβενίτη (όχι στα μικρότερα καταστήματα)...από Λαγονήσι έρχεται και είναι πολυ δυνατό το συγκεκριμένο...καμια υπερβολή...στο εξωτερικό είναι ο απόλυτος βασιλιάς...πολύ ανώτερο από το σπανάκι...αυτό βλέπω στο καθρέφτη εγω..τα άτομα του συγγενικού,φιλικού περιβάλλοντος μου παρατήρησαν το ίδιο..όπως και η κομμώτρια μου επίσης... βέβαια χτυπά συμφέροντα εκατομμύριων το καταλαβαίνω...αλλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Καθε πληροφορια εμπειριας μπορει να ειναι χρησιμη. Ευχαριστουμε.
Δεν χανουμε κατι να το δοκιμασουμε ....τοσες "πρασιναδες" κ υπερτροφες εχουμε φαει :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

νομιζω πουλαει κ κατι σε Καραφλοστοπ ο Βελοπουλος?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> νομιζω πουλαει κ κατι σε Καραφλοστοπ ο Βελοπουλος?


 :01. ROFL:  
  Πολλα πουλαει αυτος.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Για ποιο πραγμα μιλαμε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Captain

Προσωπικα ειμαι υπερ της φαρμακευτικης θεραπειας για την τριχοπτωση, υπαρχουν αποτελσματικα φαρκαμα και αυτο ειναι αποδεδειγμενο . Δεν πιστευω τιποτα αν δεν εχει αποδειχτει με clinical trials. Σε καθε περιπτωση ομως , οποιος εχει θεμα με ανδρογενετικου τυπου αλωπεκια, δυο πραγματα πρεπει να εχει υποψην του. 1) τα μαλια θελουν μηνες για ανταποκριθουν σε οτι παρεις 2) απαιτειται θεραπεια εφ ορου ζωης, αλλιως δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να παρεις κατι για 6 μηνες η για 1 2 χρονια, πεταμενα λεφτα απλα. Αν καποιος σκεφτεται να παρει το χ ψ φαρμακο η δεν ξερω τι αλλο ματζουνι, καλα θα κανει να ειναι προετοιμασμενος οτι θα πρεπει να το παιρνει για οσα χρονια θελει να εχει μαλλια.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δοκιμάστε να καταναλωσετε ωμή και καθημερινά την συγκεκριμένη υπερτροφη...τα αποτέλεσματα εντυπωσιακά τόσο σε αναστολή της τριχόπτωσης όσο και σε πύκνωση και νέα τριχοφυΐα των μαλλιών...πίστευαν ότι έκανα μεταμόσχευση οι άνθρωποι του περιγυρου μου όταν ξεκίνησα να το καταναλώνω...σε 10 μέρες σταματά η τριχόπτωση...από κει και πέρα όσο το τρως τα μαλλιά πυκνώνουν...σε δύο μηνες καθημερινης χρήσης τα αποτελέσματα ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΑ!!!





> Για ποιο πραγμα μιλαμε?


Το έχει βάλει ο φίλος στον τίτλο του Post, μιλαει για το Kale.

----------

